# Tarpon flies



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've been tying up a few just to pass a few winter months before the big boys want to come out and play.

Here's a chartreuse Toad tied on a pretty big 3/0 hook:









And here's a muddler style bunny fly tied on a smaller and lighter SC-15 2/0 hook. It would be a good snook fly too:









It will be a while till they get wet, but at least it gets me thinking about fish.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

That Toad is sexy! Glad to know someone else appreciates the tying and the waiting as much as I do. Hope that Toad puts one in the air for you!


----------

